# Un' altra pietra miliare della mia gioventù ...



## Hellseven (29 Luglio 2014)

Un'altra condivisibile recensione di un altro grande libro che mi ha segnato moltissimo. 
Dopo Meno di Zero Easton Ellis conoscerà la fama duratura con American psycho. ma secondo me la sincerità, l'onestà, la solitudine ed il dolore che sono racchiusi in questo libro non saranno mai replicati.

*Meno di zero, Bret Easton Ellis* dal sito web Rockall


 Vi è mai capitato di leggere un libro ed essere convinti fino alla  fine che non vi piaccia poi troppo, e dopo l’ultima pagina pensare che  quel romanzo non lo saprete dimenticare?
 Il paradosso è solo apparente: questo succede quando un libro vi  entra dentro, supera i limiti modellabili del gusto e va direttamente a  toccare i nervi scoperti.
*Bret Easton Ellis* riesce a fare questo in _Meno di zero (_Tullio  Pironti Editore, 1986), raccontando le trasgressioni di giovanissimi  americani che vivono negli ambienti artefatti degli studios  cinematografici di Los Angeles. Ragazzi ricchi, viziati, molto soli,  abbandonati alle droghe, al sesso, alla necessità di andare sempre oltre  i limiti, senza riuscire a provare mai niente che renda la vita più  desiderabile della morte.
 Il minimalismo americano è uno stile semplice solo in superficie:  dietro frasi brevi, dialoghi simbolicamente inconsistenti, Easton Ellis  riesce a strutturare tutto il disagio di quella che i giornalisti amano  definire la _generazione MTV_. Le etichette però servono a chi ha  bisogno di circoscrivere un fenomeno per poterlo controllare, per  riuscire a non averne paura. È esattamente nel superamento di questa  soglia che il romanzo di Easton Ellis diventa non più la semplice  fotografia di una generazione, ma un quadro universale.
 L’apatia, la paura di aprirsi ai sentimenti, l’isolamento, in  sostanza le difficoltà nel fermarsi a guardare dentro se stessi, sono  temi dell’uomo moderno, dovunque e comunque esso viva.
 Per i protagonisti di _Meno di zero _le droghe, il sesso, la  prostituzione, le feste trasgressive non sono che atteggiamenti rituali:  tutti hanno provato tutto, tutti hanno avuto rapporti sia etero che  omosessuali con tutti.
 La lettura diventa un cerchio concentrico, le situazioni si ripetono  quasi con monotonia fino a quando anche chi legge non dà più alcun peso  alle azioni, ma le scavalca, e di riflesso riesce semplicemente a capire  che il tema trattato non è la trasgressione ma il vuoto sentimentale.
 Più che la solitudine in sé a diventare universale è il senso di smarrimento.
 Riesce ad essere quasi doloroso notare come, ad esempio, le sorelle  minori del protagonista, poco più che bambine, passino il tempo  guardando senza pathos film porno sdraiate sul letto della mamma,  piuttosto che inventando giochi infantili ma dal gusto macabro, come  sfidarsi a galleggiare a faccia in giù nella piscina “per vedere chi  riesce a sembrare morta più a lungo”.
 C’è un passaggio strabiliante in questo romanzo disperato, quello in  cui Blair, la ragazza/non ragazza del protagonista, a fronte della fine  della sua storia d’amore, delle orge, dell’abuso di droghe e alcol,  degli aborti, dei tradimenti – il tutto vissuto in modo neutro, quasi  passivamente accettato – investe accidentalmente un coyote lungo una  strada laterale che sale per le colline di L.A.
In quel pianto, in quella sincera e profonda disperazione, si sfoga  tutta l’incapacità di costruzione sentimentale e al contempo si  evidenzia, sotto la fragilità emotiva ed emozionale, tutta l’umanità e  la possibilità di provare empatia e passione, perché è solo congelata e  non assente.
 È un romanzo intenso e pieno di citazioni musicali, dai Led Zeppelin  agli Human League, da Elvis Costello ai Culture Club. Un romanzo da non  perdere.


----------



## sienne (30 Luglio 2014)

Ciao 

:up:


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2014)

ciaoooo


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2014)

Ciao benvenute. Purtroppo non ho niente da mangiare o da bere che possa offrirvi, vi dovete accontentare di due chiacchiere


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2014)

ho sempre avuto una certa antipatia per quel beone di buko


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2014)

sarebbe interessante capire il perché. Di certo non c'è molto senso estetico nella sua opera, anzi è tutto molto decadente, lercio come lercia è l'umanità che lui racconta. Ma io ci ho trovato tantisisma onestà e sincerità. E per me in quel momento della vita era ed è tuttora qualcosa che vale molto.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2014)

un po' scherzavo, un po' no.
a volte ho avuto l'impressione di un compiacimento inutile e forzato


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2014)

ciao napoletan,,,


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2014)

ciao Conte


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2014)

Minerva;bt10129 ha detto:
			
		

> un po' scherzavo, un po' no.
> a volte ho avuto l'impressione di un compiacimento inutile e forzato


Devo dirti che leggevo Buk nel passaggio tra l'adolescenza tarda e i primi anni di università e in quella fase l'autocompiacimento non lo percepisci in genere. Ti lasci conquistare dall'effetto complessivo che il libro ti trasmette. Magari quelle parti che tu definsici di autocompiacimento erano per me quelle più toccanti, chissà. Dovrei provare a rileggerlo, ma ho sempre paura che toccare i miti del passato li smitizzi e ci resto male


----------

